# plants cheaper?



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

anybody know where to find these plants cheaper? http://www.floridadriftwood.com/product.asp?3=552


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Moss balls? Thats a fairly good price for them. You may get luck and find them in a lfs (one of mine got a shipment in last week). You can try these sites but I haven't price d them yet. Shipping may be cheaper on one site but the plant may be more expensive.
http://www.aquabotanic.com/abstore/index.html
http://www.aquariumplants.com/cgi-bin/cart/index.html
Also look on aquabid and Ebay. Get some nice deals and a few extras there.


----------

